

IOS 6 vs. Jelly Bean: Which New Mobile OS Reigns Supreme? - vmyy99
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/game-phones-ios-6-vs-jelly-bean/

======
neya
One of the most horrible comparisons ever, in my opinion. Looks like it was
written by someone who knows little about the subject. Check out the comments
on the site.

------
raikia
Jelly Bean....duh. I see zero features in iOS6 that aren't in Android, but I
see tons in Android that aren't in iOS

